# In loving memory of Lucia



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a year since I lost my darling Lucia 
I think of her every day and still miss her so much.
Her beautiful daughter, Lolita, is a consolation and Lolita's babies are a delight. Every day I see Lucia's rose from my window and say good morning to her. 
Always in my heart, beloved girl. My warrior queen.
25/02/19 - 03/07/20


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful rose for a much loved and missed beautiful girl x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

oliviarussian said:


> Beautiful rose for a much loved and missed beautiful girl x


It's called Blue Eyes and was a gift from the lovely Emma @ewelsh


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lucia, BLC Iron Maiden. How much you were loved in your short life. Lots of love xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Missing you beautiful girl!!! Hope you could see your babies and grand babies from the Rainbow Bridge.
Your legacy carries on in those mischievous little warriors…


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It never gets any easier does it, time they say heals but the pain never really goes away.

Lucia was a beautiful girl X


----------

